# Supper tonight



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Fresh fried Backstrap , tenderloins , and heart meat from a Blackwater doe harvested Sunday. Before and after pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks good brother...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like a good meal.

Heart and liver, the first things we eat.
Cooked up fresh and med rare/ med.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Love me some liver and onions with brown gray! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

706Z said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love me some tater tots

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Loc-Nar (Jul 6, 2016)

One fine lookin' meal... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

How long is frozen deer meat good for in the fridge? I've been busy with work and kids lately I forgot I thawed some out afew days ago.... Dad Gave it to me, (I'am Not a hunter)


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Well it depends. If frozen soon after butchering I would say at least a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Smell it. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------

